# bcseedking.com



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 8, 2011)

Has anyone ordered from them and are they legit (and fast)?  I was thinking of ordering because they have some strains I haven't seen anywhere else.  

TIA


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2011)

nope sorry..I like to support the site and order from the tude^^^^^^


Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## JohninWI (Aug 9, 2011)

I have used BC Seedking, and they are legit.  I ordered I think 3 times, and they always throw in a couple extra beans, and my germination rates were always extremely high.  

THe packaging was discrete too--kind of funny, my last order actually was an el-cheapo Ipod case, complete with an Ebay seller logo and sales recipt from a bogus ebay store.  You had to know what you were looking for or you would never have found the little seed pack carefully stashed inside.  I would recomend them--good prices and extremely fast and discrete.


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey John...thanks for the review. You might want to edit out how they actually ship or its not stealth. We don't need to help LEO....he has enough using our tax dollars to pursue us.  JMO


----------

